# Breeds & gender??



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

Trying to figure out breed of my two Banty roosters. And a friend give me a Barred Rock chick, what y'all think? Hen or roo?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Hubbard25 said:


> Trying to figure out breed of my two Banty roosters. And a friend give me a Barred Rock chick, what y'all think? Hen or roo?


Not sure what the rooster is. Maybe someone else can help you there, but how old is the chick?


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

Maybe 5 to 6 weeks?


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

That chick looks like a Roo to me, That comb is very red!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Hubbard25 said:


> Maybe 5 to 6 weeks?


Then I would say its a roo


----------

